# The Queen was 89 on Tuesday and you paid it no mind!



## Ralphy1 (Apr 23, 2015)

This royal woman stands out as a role model for female decorum and so I wish her a happy belated birthday and you should join me...


----------



## koala (Apr 23, 2015)

Did she wish me a happy birthday as yet in my life???


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2015)

Well regardless of what you_ thought _Ralphy..  most of us were very aware here in the UK  that it was her Majesty's Birthday, she's an amazing woman and I hope she lives to become the longest living monarch ever.

Catherine and William  I'm sure were hoping the new Baby would have been born yesterday too but alas it wasn't to be..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 23, 2015)

A lousy and a weak reply so far.  Let's hope that a royal subject comes forward with an appropriate apology for this oversight...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 23, 2015)

Holly, pay him no mind. Ralphy is just playin in the sand box agin. Throwing sand. Lol.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2015)

Acccch, I never take ralphy seriously Shali, he's like a little terrier pup asleep in the corner, you forget he's there until he starts chewing the furniture..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 23, 2015)

It figures that you Commonwealth types can't defend your lack of respect either,  shameful, very shameful...


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 23, 2015)

Grandson was 3 years old on the same day, and his birthday is more important to me.  I'm not a royalist but I've come to really like and admire her. Hope she had a nice birthday.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2015)

Ralphy don't you go frettin' yersel' over that there Queen  y'hear now ..cuz fer real shure there's gonna be another King comin' along soon enuff  fur yoo ta be worshipin'..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 23, 2015)

Well, it took a somewhat American to offer a somewhat belated wish, goodo on you...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 23, 2015)

Holly, HaHaHaHaHa! Ralphy's not cute enough to be a Cairn terrier!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 23, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Well, it took a somewhat American to offer a somewhat belated wish, goodo on you...



Are you referring to moi?!  A 'somewhat' American? Yer lookin' to be sent to yer corner again, ain't ya?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 23, 2015)

Ralphy, hokis, don't worry about it, I'm reasonably certain you won't be deported. Lol.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 23, 2015)

Well, how would you describe your abandonment of America?  And I don't want to hear that for love jazz...


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 23, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Well, how would you describe your abandonment of America?  And I don't want to hear that for love jazz...



Adventure! A hot man in a kilt!  NHS!  Gorgeous scenery!  Fish and chips!  Cool accents!  Very funny people!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 23, 2015)

Ralphy, sit. Be quiet, and we won't send you to the pound!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 23, 2015)

Annie, kilts are awesome!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Holly, HaHaHaHaHa! Ralphy's not cute enough to be a Cairn terrier!




:jumelles: well I just had a long look through my telescope and  you know what?..yer right!! :yoda::laugh:


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Adventure! A hot man in a kilt!  NHS!  Gorgeous scenery!  Fish and chips!  Cool accents!  Very funny people!




Ooooh yes...:thumbsup1::clap:


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 23, 2015)

Holly. I didn't know Ralphy was green and in a nightie!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 23, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Ooooh yes...:thumbsup1::clap:




Hame sweet hame!  :bigwink:


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 23, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Annie, kilts are awesome!



You bet!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2015)

Didn't you Shali?...I'm shocked I thought _everyone_ knew , but you've not been here too long and he's been showin' you his best side probably...but you'll get to discover a few eye openers before too much longer I'm sure.. :lol:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 23, 2015)

How convenient on your part to gang up on me rather look at your own disrespectul behavior.  All I can say is God Save the Queen!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Hame sweet hame!  :bigwink:



Och aye hen !!  and a wee pin up just tae remind me whit am missin'


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 23, 2015)

Ralphy, behave, or we are sending you back to wherever you came from.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> How convenient on your part to gang up on me rather look at your own disrespectul behavior. * All I can say is God Save the Queen*!



Your request is granted Ralphy..layful:


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 23, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> How convenient on your part to gang up on me rather look at your own disrespectul behavior.  All I can say is God Save the Queen!



Well, in Scotland the national anthem is Flower of Scotland.  And in the song God Save the Queen one of the verses is:  (although to be fair it isn't sung anymore) 

Lord, grant that Marshal Wade,
May by thy mighty aid,
Victory bring.
May he sedition hush,and like a torrent rush,
Rebellious Scots to crush,
God save The King.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 23, 2015)

Holly, look at those muscles, the one on the left looks like my son, Jesse, except he isn't blond, and has grown a fetching beard. Want a man in a kilt, yes I do!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 23, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Och aye hen !!  and a wee pin up just tae remind me whit am missin'
> 
> 
> View attachment 17301



Aye!!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 23, 2015)

I sport a mean pair of manties if that will do anything for you...


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 23, 2015)

View attachment 17302


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 23, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> I sport a mean pair of manties if that will do anything for you...



Sounds like desperation!

I love my 'boy shorts' which are much more comfy than girly panties.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 23, 2015)

Oh, the horror, get Ralphy some non-removable armour quickly. Someone pass the Glenfiddich, the mermaid needs a drink. Shudder, I think I'm traumatized. Where's a good therapist that works with fish(kinda)?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Oh, the horror, get Ralphy some non-removable armour quickly. Someone pass the Glenfiddich, the mermaid needs a drink. Shudder, I think I'm traumatized. Where's a good therapist that works with fish(kinda)?




:lol1:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 23, 2015)

Therapize yourself, I am, and it is working well for me as you can see...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 23, 2015)

In your case, Ralphy, I think cauterize might be more effective!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 23, 2015)

Fortunately the hussies hassling me here don't show up there...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 23, 2015)

We are far too busy to frolic in your dreams, Ralphy, we are frolicking in the glens of Scotland with hot Scots in kilts!


----------



## JustQuinn (Apr 23, 2015)

never fear  Ralphy  as  Laura  was  actually on the  Thames  to  hear the  62  gun  salute  for  Her Majesty   and she  gave a  curtsey  especially for  her old mate the  caped  crusader....she is  hoping  his  royal babyness  is  born  before she leaves...to make her  holiday complete !!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you for showing this lot what respect is all about, the old crusader appreciates it...:love_heart:


----------



## JustQuinn (Apr 23, 2015)

aaah   they  were the  days


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 23, 2015)

Yes, they were, but these days are pretty good jousting with this bunch...


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 23, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> We are far too busy to frolic in your dreams, Ralphy, we are frolicking in the glens of Scotland with hot Scots in kilts!



Oh, aye!!  You bet!  :love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 23, 2015)

You're not ready to joust with the big girls, Ralphy!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 23, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Oh, the horror, get Ralphy some non-removable armour quickly. Someone pass the Glenfiddich, the mermaid needs a drink. Shudder, I think I'm traumatized. Where's a good therapist that works with fish(kinda)?




Here ya go...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks, Annie. Whatever I don't drink, I can bathe/ swim, I mean meditate in!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 23, 2015)

Here ya go.  Bottoms up.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 23, 2015)

What about in one of those Cialis tubs?


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 23, 2015)

Aye, you wouldn't need to drink any.  The fumes from a tub full of whisky would get ya well-pished!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 23, 2015)

Awesome, Annie. Ralphy, I'll take the tub if you pay to fill it up!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 23, 2015)

Whoa!  He'll likely have to sell his house first!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 23, 2015)

How much do you get for a fox hole these days, Annie? She is punning, oh yes, she is! Lollolllol!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 23, 2015)

I expect the twenty-five year old Glenfiddich, Ralphy, nothing but the best for this Canadian mermaid.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 23, 2015)

Let the furriners pay for it, I'm not...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 23, 2015)

Ralphy, get out of my tub, no booze for you!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 23, 2015)

Beefeater for me, but I like it in the tummy not In the tub.  And Beefeater is one thing furriners have gotten right, along with some cheddar cheeses...


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 23, 2015)

What the hell are "Manties"


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 23, 2015)

An alternative underwear for men that are more comfortable than boxers or briefs...


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 23, 2015)

Ralphy....  I'd have to see you in them... post a pic.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 23, 2015)

Women pay big bucks for photos of me in my manties, especially in my mesh ones.  Would you like a catalogue?


----------



## Cookie (Apr 23, 2015)

This thread is rolling (stumbling?) down the hill fast ----from HRH to Glenfidd baths to men's  gaunchies.  The Queen will not be amused. Happy belated birthday,  Lilibet? Hope it was good for you.  layful:


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 23, 2015)

The lace adds a nice touch Ralphy...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 23, 2015)

Ralphy, you have just been outgunned!


----------



## Glinda (Apr 23, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Well regardless of what you_ thought _Ralphy..  most of us were very aware here in the UK  that it was her Majesty's Birthday, she's an amazing woman and I hope she lives to become the longest living monarch ever.
> 
> Catherine and William  I'm sure were hoping the new Baby would have been born yesterday too but alas it wasn't to be..



Maybe the baby will be born today - St. George's Day.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 23, 2015)

No lace, but a nice set of spring pastels, which are very popular in my catalogue, and my summer mesh photos sell out every year...


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 23, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> The lace adds a nice touch Ralphy...





:lofl:


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 23, 2015)

OMG I just googled images of manties and my eyes hurt!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Maybe the baby will be born today - St. George's Day.



Only just over 3 hours left of St George's day Glinda so it better hurry up..


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> OMG I just googled images of manties and my eyes hurt!!!



I know so did I..Vile aren't they?


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 23, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I know so did I..Vile aren't they?




Awful!!!!


----------



## Cookie (Apr 23, 2015)

I googled manties too.  Hilariously gross..... especially the sideways ones.  Ptui!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 23, 2015)

Manties, say it isn't so! Hideous!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 24, 2015)

You just don't appreciate modern men and their taste in comfort and style...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 24, 2015)

Show me a modern man??? Do they exist anywhere other than in this wistful, hopeful, mermaid's heart? Sigh. Would give up being a siren of the sea if they did.....:love_heart:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 24, 2015)

I am here for you in my mauve manties...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 24, 2015)

Ralphy, HaHaHaHa!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 24, 2015)

And I have a matching bro that adds to the allure...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 24, 2015)

Ralphy, is this a new man style bikini? I am a little concerned about being circumspect, since admin. sanitized one of the threads overnight. Not ours, but obviously someone complained.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 24, 2015)

Sanitized a thread?  Which one?  I want to know so that I can protest if warranted...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 24, 2015)

Ralphy I am uncertain, but I think we are not permitted to protest admin's decisions? This thread dealt with opinions re. Dr. Oz, and became a bit heated, but not as much in my opinion as some political threads. I guess some comments were deemed inappropriate?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 24, 2015)

Ralphy. FYI, the thread still exists, just some comments removed. If people were truly upset, perhaps it was best.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 24, 2015)

Upset?  Maybe they should just stick to the other forums offered here...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 24, 2015)

Ralphy, my own behaviour was a little heated, not as professional perhaps as it should have been, some of my comments were among those deleted, so I am not without bias here.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 24, 2015)

Being of exquisite good taste my comments would never be deleted...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 24, 2015)

Just another deluded guy, who is a legend in his own mind. Time for the mermaid's nap. Play again later funny man! Lol.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 24, 2015)

Deluded but not deleted...


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 24, 2015)

Oh GEEEEZZ!!    Sorry I missed it..   I wonder if I should still send a card?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 24, 2015)

Flowers might be better...


----------



## oakapple (Apr 24, 2015)

Our village flew the Union Jack on the Queen's birthday, what more do you want Ralphy?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 24, 2015)

Oakapple, Ralphy likes to stir the pot, not understanding that jokes about the Queen can be risky around British or commonwealth royalists.


----------



## oakapple (Apr 24, 2015)

Shalimar you misunderstand........I was joking too.I am no royalist as it happens, but my village always flies the flag on 'important' days.Thought I would let Ralphy know!we joke about anything here, nothing is sacred.


----------



## oakapple (Apr 24, 2015)

MI5 will now drag me off to The Tower!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 24, 2015)

Funny, Oakapple, not a royalist either, and Ralphy is no more irreverent than I. Will bring you bangers in the tower, and books of your choice. Perhaps we can arrange for your escape, who can we blackmail?


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm not a royalist either. When you see a union jack flying here its almost a guarantee the resident is English. Otherwise, there are loads of Scottish flags flying. In our neighbourhood I would guess about 25-30% are English.  That's fine. Only an issue for some.

My husband remembers street parties when he was about 4 and someone had brought tons of free cakes and goodies because of the coronation of the queen. Nobody in his neighbourhood had ever seen fancy cakes before. They didn't care the reason, just that they got free sweets.


----------



## oakapple (Apr 25, 2015)

Never question free sweets and cake.


----------

